# Manual de programación en C para PIC's



## mario87 (Mar 30, 2007)

Un saludo  acabo de entrar en el mundo de los PICS, y para aprender prefiero usar C antes que ensamblador (por ser más simple).
Solo quería pediros algun manual en castellano acerca de como hacerlo ya que ni idea (tengo nociones de C, pero no aplicandolo a PIC's).
He estado buscando por google pero no encontré nada.

Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## JNS (Mar 30, 2007)

Hola, yo también empecé hace poco con la programación de PICS y me sirvió mucho la siguiente dirección: http://www.jvmbots.com/viewtopic.php?t=18  , aunque lo primero que debes hacer es conseguir el manual de usuario: COMPILADOR PCW DE CCS, ahí encontrarás todas las instrucciones que te harán falta, solo tienes que escribirlo en google y seguro que te sale. Con eso creo que tendrás bastante para empezar. SUERTE


----------



## mario87 (Mar 30, 2007)

Muchísimas gracias JNS 
De momento me estoy mirando el manual que me has dicho y me está sirviendo de mucha ayuda (están incluso las instrucciones de ensamblador).
Lo explican todo de manera muy clara además

Un saludo!


----------



## ferfila20 (Mar 30, 2007)

hola

tambien te puedes meter a esta pagina de foros www.todopic.com/foros  ahi viene un apartado para programar en c los pic entre otras cosas

o si no aki estan los mas destacados en c en ese mismo foro
http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=14634.0

espero que te sirva 
saludos


----------



## alejandro_oo (Mar 30, 2007)

Creo que una manera muy efectiva de aprender, es a través de los ejemplos que incluye el propio CCS. Y por supuesto tal como menciona JNS el manual de usuario de la versión correspondiente no puede faltar.

Saludos,


----------



## jorgeq18 (Jul 16, 2008)

una pregunta en mplab se puede seguir la ejecucion del codigo en ccs tambien se puede realizar lo mismo 
gracias


----------



## jorgeq18 (Jul 22, 2008)

me respondo yo mismo 
si mplab puede interactuar con ccs con basic y con proteus
de igual forma ccs puede interactuar con proteus y mplab


----------

